# platinum in 02 sensors



## Anonymous (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi all just wanting to know if anyone knew anything about platinum in o2 sensors, and how to extract it. Any and all info will be helpful.
thanx
Daniel


----------



## scavenger (Jul 2, 2008)

Theres not much. About 13 mg in the bosch ones. The bulbs are porous platinum coated over zirconium. U would need to do about 80 to get a gram.
HCL will get rid of the zirconium.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 2, 2008)

thanx, so then after i get the zirconium off how would i go about getting the platinum refined?


----------



## scavenger (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe the platinum is already pure. You could use AR to make sure I guess.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 3, 2008)

I used hcl, sulfuric and 27% H2O2.

Adjusted the ph with sodium hydroxide, precipitated, and reduced with a crazy mixture of t6 and hydrazine sulfate........ended up with bright metalic platinum.
Randy


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 4, 2008)

by HNO3 + HF


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2008)

ok but my question is how do i get the platinum off the ceramic center of the 02 sensor? or am i looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 7, 2008)

by HNO3 + HF


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry i'm not that familiar with chemical symbals. what is the name of what you used?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nitric acid + fluoric acid


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2008)

ok thanx alot, so what ratio do i mix it at? and how long do i let the ceramic set?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 8, 2008)

Try 20% HNO3 + 3% HF


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 8, 2008)

If you don't even know the chemical symbol for hydrofloric acid, then trust me........ you don't..... want.... to mess with it.
Randy


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Randy.

It would serve you well to do some research on both of these acids before using them.
Also, keep in mind, certain laws do apply to these chemicals as well as to their disposal.

Introducing hf into the sewer or even the ground water is a no no.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 9, 2008)

thanx guys, where would be a good place to research that stuff at?


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wikipedia and google are good places to start.
And of course, theres always the MSDS sheets.
There's also some good pictures of what not to do on You Tube.

You might also want to look at environmental protection laws in Ky. as well as the federal environmental laws that pertain to disposal of these materials.

Mark


----------



## scavenger (Jul 10, 2008)

waterdog said:


> ok but my question is how do i get the platinum off the ceramic center of the 02 sensor? or am i looking in the wrong place?


The coating crumbles off. Use a pair of pliers on it and u will see what I mean.


----------

